# National signing day



## Arrow3 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like Kirby and his staff have the #1 class locked up. Super excited to see what the future holds. If last season was any indication,  it is BRIGHT!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 7, 2018)

What a day!  Go Dawgs


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 7, 2018)

Stacking blue chips up like cord wood.  Commit to the G!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like OSU locked up the highest average per recruit for the second straight year. They are also the 2 highest averages ever for 247 composite.

It's splitting hairs between UGA and OSU's classes.

I love OSU class as Urban covered all basis as well as getting an unbelievable Dline group.

Awesome class for uga as well!!!!

No mater who finished #1, anytime you have a class over 300 you will be in the hunt for the playoffs.

Oh yea, the pups flipping the kid from Michigan was icing on the cake for Buckeye fans!!!!

Well done Kirby, well done!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 7, 2018)

Future of UGA football with Kirby looking just fine & even better.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m sure Slayer enjoyed Walker’s announcement.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2018)

The Dawgs are stacked with 4 and 5 stars at almost every position. All Kirby has to do now is coach 'em up. If last year was any indication we're back in the BCS again this year with an even better  chance.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 7, 2018)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs are stacked with 4 and 5 stars at almost every position. All Kirby has to do now is coach 'em up. If last year was any indication we're back in the BCS again this year with an even better  chance.



There is no question the pups have pulled a chair up to the big boy table!!!! The potential has always been there but for whatever reason, they just couldn't get out of there own way. It appears Kirby might be the one to keep UGA in the top group of teams on a yearly basis. I'm glad as I like the pups alot.


----------



## breathe in (Feb 7, 2018)

florida is finishing strong, just signed #5 wr, jacob copeland. 

too bad his mother had to ruin what is supposed to be a special day for HIM. what a witch!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> There is no question the pups have pulled a chair up to the big boy table!!!! The potential has always been there but for whatever reason, they just couldn't get out of there own way. It appears Kirby might be the one to keep UGA in the top group of teams on a yearly basis. I'm glad as I like the pups alot.



It was Kirby Smart telling Morehead and McGarity they were going to shut their traps and butt out of Dawg football completely or he wasn't coming. The Alumni Association told them they better do what he said if they wanted to stick around. They got the message and CKS runs the show.

Richt didn't have the guts to do it.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 7, 2018)

I see a buckeye-bulldog natty game in our near future


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 7, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I see a buckeye-bulldog natty game in our near future



I would love that game!!!!! You could argue, the last 2 years combined, OSU and UGA have the top 2 classes and are loaded with kids ranked 1st or 2nd at their respected positions.

You heard it here first, they will meet in the NC game in 2 years. The reason I say that is I think the pups will take a very small step back next year and then be right back in the mix the following year. OSU will be loaded next year but question mark will be the new QB but I still think they make the playoffs. It will be the following year the pups make it and thatscwhen they play for all the marbles.


----------



## K80 (Feb 7, 2018)

breathe in said:


> florida is finishing strong, just signed #5 wr, jacob copeland.
> 
> too bad his mother had to ruin what is supposed to be a special day for HIM. what a witch!


I heard he is in a gang so she wanted him to put as much distance from the crowd he runs with as possible.

Let me emphasis the word heard...  everything you see or read is real so....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 8, 2018)

Go fish hawk DAWGS!


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 8, 2018)

DSGB said:


> I’m sure Slayer enjoyed Walker’s announcement.



I'm sure. Thug U.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thankfully, my Georgia Southern Eagles had a really great signing day yesterday as well.  Hopefully, that along with a new head coach and some new assistant coaches, the Eagles will be back much stronger than with the last head coach.

The overall enthusiasm at the signing Banquet last night was awesome.

I'm looking forward to this upcoming season.

Hail Southern !!!!!!!     

GATA ..................


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> You heard it here first, they will meet in the NC game in 2 years. The reason I say that is I think the pups will take a very small step back next year and then be right back in the mix the following year.



I doubt it Snook. Not having Chubb and Michel is problematic but we have lots of other weapons on O that didn't get showcased because of Chubb and Michel. I'm certain our offense this next year will be much more multi-dimensional.

Our schedule almost guarantees we will be back at Mercedes-Benz for the SECCG . We could go 12-0 next year. LSU is an away game which will be tough but Auburn will be between the hedges. As long as we don't mash the fool button the rest of our schedule doesn't pose much of a challenge. Or at least it shouldn't.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)

DSGB said:


> I’m sure Slayer enjoyed Walker’s announcement.





joepuppy said:


> I'm sure. Thug U.



Uncle Lou approved as well!!!


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 8, 2018)

Kirby must have attended the Hugh Freeze academy of advanced recruiting techniques.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2018)

walukabuck said:


> Kirby must have attended the Hugh Freeze academy of advanced recruiting techniques.



Or maybe we know who the best recruiter in the country is.. Funny how Kirby leaves Bama and he's beat them in recruiting in both his years at UGA.. 

Hate away Haters!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 8, 2018)

Given the hole our worthless ex-coach left us in, I think Willie and his staff did a remarkable job for the Noles...took us from 60 to 11 in the class rankings.  If he and his staff can coach like they recruit, we'll be good.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 8, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> *Looks like OSU locked up the highest average per recruit for the second straight year. They are also the 2 highest averages ever for 247 composite.
> *
> It's splitting hairs between UGA and OSU's classes.
> 
> ...



Dang Snooks,....with all the top classes that URB has signed the last 5 years you'd think there'd be a couple of natty's in there somewhere

 ...just had to...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2018)

Some recruiting services are calling it, the best class ever. Voltards, are madder at Walker, than they were at Cade. The sports guys on the radio  in Nashville had him in as a starter for the Vols nex year.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe we know who the best recruiter in the country is.. Funny how Kirby leaves Bama and he's beat them in recruiting in both his years at UGA..
> 
> Hate away Haters!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2018)

Talk about mopping up!  Kirby is the king of recruiting!  Should be exciting in the years to come!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 9, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> Dang Snooks,....with all the top classes that URB has signed the last 5 years you'd think there'd be a couple of natty's in there somewhere
> 
> ...just had to...



The last 2 classes are Urbans best at OSU and I'm sure you realize, the fruit of these last 2 classes can't be enjoyed until they rippen over the next 1-3 years!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice to finally build a wall around the state. Kirby is relentless and the better he does at UGA it's pretty apparent he was more than D Cord at Bama. I'm starting to think of all the coaches on the Saban tree he is most like him as far as engaged to the process. He's relentless in every aspect of being the CEO type A coach like Saban is. I also liked the way Pruitt self destructed on signing day. I think he could have used a few more years under the Saban process. Pruitt won't be compared to Saban he will be compared to Kirby and it won't work out good for him. The worst thing for Pruitt is Kirby success at UGA. Love Pruitt but he's a VOL now so let it burn!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I doubt it Snook. Not having Chubb and Michel is problematic but we have lots of other weapons on O that didn't get showcased because of Chubb and Michel. I'm certain our offense this next year will be much more multi-dimensional.
> 
> Our schedule almost guarantees we will be back at Mercedes-Benz for the SECCG . We could go 12-0 next year. LSU is an away game which will be tough but Auburn will be between the hedges. As long as we don't mash the fool button the rest of our schedule doesn't pose much of a challenge. Or at least it shouldn't.



I did not have your schedule next year in mind, and you certainly could be correct, but I thought you were losing a lot of starters on both sides of the ball? And some guys with a lot of experience? Although the pups will have some very talented players next year I just assumed many would have very little experience?

You would know better than I though, and it sounds like you think they wont miss a beat next year? Thoughts?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> You would know better than I though, and it sounds like you think they wont miss a beat next year? Thoughts?



I wouldn't go that far.  If CMR were still coach no way I'd even suggest anything more than a "definite maybe". CKS is a different breed. 

We did lose some guys at key positions but we also have players on the depth chart that will be seniors and juniors next year that have had 2 years in "the process" as under studies that now have their chance to shine. CKS has instilled in them the expectation they are going to win and they play that way. Teams with moderate talent that have that attitude frequently outperform expectations. There is no doubt we are now loaded with tip top talent with tip top talent depth 2 and 3 deep at several positions.

I'm about 98% certain we will win the SEC East this year. What happens after that is "it depends". It's just too early to tell.

Maybe I'm letting last year's success go to my head but I don't think so. Our one big screw up was the Auburn game but we redeemed ourselves and we made Alabama win the NC the hard way and everybody including them knows it. That wasn't the end for us. It was just the beginning. I expect next year's team is going to be "hungry". We already know they are going to be intensely physical.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Nice to finally build a wall around the state. Kirby is relentless and the better he does at UGA it's pretty apparent he was more than D Cord at Bama. I'm starting to think of all the coaches on the Saban tree he is most like him as far as engaged to the process. He's relentless in every aspect of being the CEO type A coach like Saban is. _I also liked the way Pruitt self destructed on signing day._ I think he could have used a few more years under the Saban process. Pruitt won't be compared to Saban he will be compared to Kirby and it won't work out good for him. The worst thing for Pruitt is Kirby success at UGA. Love Pruitt but he's a VOL now so let it burn!



Considering the one month he had to assemble that class and the fact that he hasn't even been on the field yet at UT, I think moving us from 58th to a top 25 class in 4 weeks was a long way from self destructing. It's not realistic to expect a top 5 class with a new coach that's never been a HC. We will get better.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2018)

RipperIII said:


> Dang Snooks,....with all the top classes that URB has signed the last 5 years you'd think there'd be a couple of natty's in there somewhere
> 
> ...just had to...



Bucks do have a natty under Meyer. There will be more. No worries


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe we know who the best recruiter in the country is.. Funny how Kirby leaves Bama and he's beat them in recruiting in both his years at UGA..



Where do you get your info?  Bama had the #1 class last year.

One year does not make someone the best recruiter, do it 7 years in a row then toot your horn.

How many years in a row did UGA have a top 5 class with CMR and what were the results?


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 9, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Where do you get your info?  Bama had the #1 class last year.
> 
> One year does not make someone the best recruiter, do it 7 years in a row then toot your horn.
> 
> How many years in a row did UGA have a top 5 class with CMR and what were the results?



You are correct in that Bama has had the best class the last 7 years.  Bama had had a huge talent advantage over everyone they played, yet they still got beat by Auburn and nearly lost to UGA.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> You are correct in that Bama has had the best class the last 7 years.  Bama had had a huge talent advantage over everyone they played, yet they still got beat by Auburn and nearly lost to UGA.



Umm. Not a HUGE talent advantage.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 9, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> You are correct in that Bama has had the best class the last 7 years.  Bama had had a huge talent advantage over everyone they played, yet they still got beat by Auburn and nearly lost to UGA.



Nearly,,,,, like in almost?  

I really felt last year's team was far from Saban's best.

I also believe the continual loss of coaches is the main reason Bama lost previously committed recruits this year.  Same thing could happen to UGA if they have the same level of success as Bama.  Just the cost of being successful.

Talking with a co-worker (UGA fan) the other day about recruits decommitted from Bama, can't help but believe that they were promised immediate playing time.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Considering the one month he had to assemble that class and the fact that he hasn't even been on the field yet at UT, I think moving us from 58th to a top 25 class in 4 weeks was a long way from self destructing. It's not realistic to expect a top 5 class with a new coach that's never been a HC. We will get better.



They missed on every recruit on signing day on the board. The steal he had was the Colquitt county kid but that was done by the HC at CC. But that was during early signing period.  He is JP mentor.... Kirby finished 6th his first class and did exactly what JP did win a NC at Bama as a D cord. So if you compare that situation it was an epic failure for JP. But, I'll admit JP had a harder road recruiting UT than Kirby did at UGA. The state of Ga is fertile with D1 recruits at UT you have recruit out of state. I also won't compare JP to Kirby on the field when the time comes either because Butch didn't leave what Richt left Kirby. Pruitt is known as a super recruiter. Pruitt is also a great FB coach but the HC and cord position are a lot different. Recruiting is going to be hard in the SEC now. Boom at Carolina with B Mac, Kirby at home with his boys, Mullen at UF and Saban at Bama. Saban and Kirby are winning. UGA is the new hot school so up until the last couple years Saban and all the other coaches came to Ga and took what they wanted. They can't now. Kirby's job got a lot easier with the season he had for two reasons.1st being he told all these recruits that UGA was going to play for championships. Check. 2nd being he proved it. I say all of this humbleness not gloating. But Pruitt couldn't have picked a worse time to become a HC in the SEC. I also think he could have used a couple more years under Saban.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I wouldn't go that far.  If CMR were still coach no way I'd even suggest anything more than a "definite maybe". CKS is a different breed.
> 
> We did lose some guys at key positions but we also have players on the depth chart that will be seniors and juniors next year that have had 2 years in "the process" as under studies that now have their chance to shine. CKS has instilled in them the expectation they are going to win and they play that way. Teams with moderate talent that have that attitude frequently outperform expectations. There is no doubt we are now loaded with tip top talent with tip top talent depth 2 and 3 deep at several positions.
> 
> ...



Your enthusiasm reminds me of when Urban arrived at OSU! I like it!!!

Here's to a great year for UGA and OSU next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Nearly,,,,, like in almost?
> 
> I really felt last year's team was far from Saban's best.
> 
> ...



Saban offers early playing time as well. But, like Kirby they have to earn it. Nothing guaranteed. I know that to be a fact. So that is  a silly argument. It's easy for kids to look at the roster at the position they are being recruited to play at every school and they do. I also would think if the coaching turnover was that big of an issue then Bama would have had a lot of classes ranked about where they landed every year. Other than Kirby it's been a constant turnover at Bama and all that was due from success. So that doesn't work either. I don't buy this wasn't his best team either. Still had the number one ranked D again. So that doesn't work either. I think Bama is the best team in the country because they won and it's done. We lost. But what I do think is Kirby's success at UGA hurt the Bama recruiting class more than anything. Saban and Kirby have taken every recruit they wanted in the state of Ga when Kirby was at Bama. Saban can't do that right now and it showed. But Saban is still Kirby's daddy until Kirby beats him on the field. That'a the only thing that hasn't changed.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 9, 2018)

It





brownceluse said:


> Saban offers early playing time as well. But, like Kirby they have to earn it. Nothing guaranteed. I know that to be a fact. So that is  a silly argument. It's easy for kids to look at the roster at the position they are being recruited to play at every school and they do. I also would think if the coaching turnover was that big of an issue then Bama would have had a lot of classes ranked about where they landed every year. Other than Kirby it's been a constant turnover at Bama and all that was due from success. So that doesn't work either. I don't buy this wasn't his best team either. Still had the number one ranked D again. So that doesn't work either. I think Bama is the best team in the country because they won and it's done. We lost. But what I do think is Kirby's success at UGA hurt the Bama recruiting class more than anything. Saban and Kirby have taken every recruit they wanted in the state of Ga when Kirby was at Bama. Saban can't do that right now and it showed. But Saban is still Kirby's daddy until Kirby beats him on the field. That'a the only thing that hasn't changed.



Doesn't matter to me if you buy it or not.  I scrutinize every Bama team from top to bottom and this team, though good, isn't even close to being Saban's best.  I, of course, am just stating my opinion.

How do you know something to be a fact, Nick call you up and fill you in?

This is the first time Bama has lost both coordinators plus other coaches.  Anyone that pays any attention at all would know that recruits change their minds when the person/coach recruiting them leaves.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 9, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Umm. Not a HUGE talent advantage.



If you go by recruiting services, then yes.  Bama had been #1 for seven straight years.  They started 5 stars at almost every offensive position and the entire defensive line, not to mention Fitzpatrick at CB and Brown at DB.    Bama had 18 5 stars on roster while UGA had 11.   With the best coach in football, Alabama should beat teams 99 out of 100 with equal or less talent.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2018)

I get tickled with Other fan bases trying to justify their recruiting,  when the Dawgs and CKS has completely waxed every team in Nation this year,  it ain't even close to being close. UT trying to prop up their class, is comical. Get used to it. We ain't going away. Read em and weep.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It
> 
> Doesn't matter to me if you buy it or not.  I scrutinize every Bama team from top to bottom and this team, though good, isn't even close to being Saban's best.  I, of course, am just stating my opinion.
> 
> ...



Yes I do know. I have been very close to a couple recruits getting recruited by both schools. My sons trainer, trains about 2 or 3 D1 recruits every year. Although my son isn't one of them... I could tell you a lot of stories.

I'm not going to argue about coaches look at the Saban coaching tree. Saban recruits Bama. Google Jake Fromms story about Bama and Saban recruiting him. It's all about Saban on visits not the position coach. The coaching turnover at Bama is crazy but we all know why. But quit trying to make excuses for this class. Saban got out recruited by one of his former students. The state of Ga is not a buffet of recruits for Saban or other coaches anymore. It's Kirbys.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I get tickled with Other fan bases trying to justify their recruiting,  when the Dawgs and CKS has completely waxed every team in Nation this year,  it ain't even close to being close. UT trying to prop up their class, is comical. Get used to it. We ain't going away. Read em and weep.



Well said Charlie.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I get tickled with Other fan bases trying to justify their recruiting,  when the Dawgs and CKS has completely waxed every team in Nation this year,  it ain't even close to being close. UT trying to prop up their class, is comical. Get used to it. We ain't going away. Read em and weep.



They haven't "waxed" EVERY team. Take a look at the bucks class. They have waxed most of the sec though. I can see Georgia becoming the new Bama of the sec. no more "rebuilding" years. Next man up is as good or better than the guy they're replacing. Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> They haven't "waxed" EVERY team. Take a look at the bucks class. They have waxed most of the sec though. I can see Georgia becoming the new Bama of the sec. no more "rebuilding" years. Next man up is as good or better than the guy they're replacing. Go dawgs



Agree, UGA waxed the state of Ga. If you want some cheap entertainment jump on some Bama boards. You'll see accusations of cheating, to Kirby can't coach to this is one year deal etc. I thought Kirby was respected by most Bama fans but man his success has created a bunch of hatred. I was very optimistic about if Kirby could coach from the day he was hired recruiting was never an issue. Well we all have an answer to both now. Kirby was a key part of the process at Bama it's pretty apparent now. I also think Kirby is the most Saban like of all of Saban's former coaches.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> They haven't "waxed" EVERY team. Take a look at the bucks class. They have waxed most of the sec though. I can see Georgia becoming the new Bama of the sec. no more "rebuilding" years. Next man up is as good or better than the guy they're replacing. Go ? dawgs



I worded that wrong, it was for the SEC.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> They missed on every recruit on signing day on the board. The steal he had was the Colquitt county kid but that was done by the HC at CC. But that was during early signing period.  He is JP mentor.... Kirby finished 6th his first class and did exactly what JP did win a NC at Bama as a D cord. So if you compare that situation it was an epic failure for JP. But, I'll admit JP had a harder road recruiting UT than Kirby did at UGA. The state of Ga is fertile with D1 recruits at UT you have recruit out of state. I also won't compare JP to Kirby on the field when the time comes either because Butch didn't leave what Richt left Kirby. Pruitt is known as a super recruiter. Pruitt is also a great FB coach but the HC and cord position are a lot different. Recruiting is going to be hard in the SEC now. Boom at Carolina with B Mac, Kirby at home with his boys, Mullen at UF and Saban at Bama. Saban and Kirby are winning. UGA is the new hot school so up until the last couple years Saban and all the other coaches came to Ga and took what they wanted. They can't now. Kirby's job got a lot easier with the season he had for two reasons.1st being he told all these recruits that UGA was going to play for championships. Check. 2nd being he proved it. I say all of this humbleness not gloating. But Pruitt couldn't have picked a worse time to become a HC in the SEC. I also think he could have used a couple more years under Saban.



I agree the timing was bad, but he can't do worse than Butch.I don't expect results immediately, or even as quick as UGA has found them, but I believe it will come with him at the helm. What Kirby has pulled of at UGA is nothing short of spectacular, though.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I get tickled with Other fan bases trying to justify their recruiting,  when the Dawgs and CKS has completely waxed every team in Nation this year,  it ain't even close to being close. UT trying to prop up their class, is comical. Get used to it. We ain't going away. Read em and weep.



We get tickled at your cockiness after a great season. Go ahead and engrave the SEC trophy for UGA.  We don't have to prop up anything. We get it, you win the NC of recruiting. Keep beating your chest. As CKS says, humility is always one game away.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> We get tickled at your cockiness after a great season. Go ahead and engrave the SEC trophy for UGA.  We don't have to prop up anything. We get it, you win the NC of recruiting. Keep beating your chest. As CKS says, humility is always one game away.



Joe one decent season is not what we are proud of. We are proud that someone came to Georgia, to lock the state down, and has us on the road to improvement and consistency over the next several years.. You will not see me, predicting even being in the SECNCG, much less the NC game. But we have been around long enough, to realize their has been a stunning culture change in Athens.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 12, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Yes I do know. I have been very close to a couple recruits getting recruited by both schools. My sons trainer, trains about 2 or 3 D1 recruits every year. Although my son isn't one of them... I could tell you a lot of stories.
> 
> I'm not going to argue about coaches look at the Saban coaching tree. Saban recruits Bama. Google Jake Fromms story about Bama and Saban recruiting him. It's all about Saban on visits not the position coach. The coaching turnover at Bama is crazy but we all know why. But quit trying to make excuses for this class. Saban got out recruited by one of his former students. The state of Ga is not a buffet of recruits for Saban or other coaches anymore. It's Kirbys.



Wow,,, a couple of recruits,,, just don't know what to say.

One year proves nothing, anyone knows that.  We had the #1 recruiting class 7 years in a row, it was bound to end sometimes, nothing lasts forever.

Yes, I know about Fromm, I live in the same town and everyone in Warner Robins knows about Jake Fromm.  Never met the kid, but folks I know that attend the same church have nothing but great things to say about him.  He was committed to Bama up till a few days before signing day, both CNS and CKS visited him at HOCO on the same day.  Fromm decommitted from Bama.  From what I read, both of his parents attended UGA, both were involved in athletics, I forget how.  My understanding is that Jake wanted to go to UGA but had not been offered until Kirby came along.

So, we all know why concerning the coaching turnover at Bama???  I suppose you need to enlighten me and all of Bama nation cause you and the other insides folks are keeping it from Bama nation.  Sure, there are speculations and innuendos, but I don't know anyone on the inside who really knows.  I have my ideas, but it's just my own thoughts.

BTW, Kirby is respected by Bama fans as a whole.  It's easy to cherry pick from a few disgruntled fans and portray that as the norm when it really isn't.  The boards I visit don't remotely say the things you suggest.  I remember several UGA fans on this board running Kirby into the ground when he was at Bama, even last year many of ya'll had nothing good to say about him.  But, now he is God.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 12, 2018)

dudley do-wrong said:


> wow,,, a couple of recruits,,, just don't know what to say.
> 
> One year proves nothing, anyone knows that.  We had the #1 recruiting class 7 years in a row, it was bound to end sometimes, nothing lasts forever.
> 
> ...



wow!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 12, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I also think Kirby is the most Saban like of all of Saban's former coaches.



I think CKS is more intense than Satan.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2018)

I do not think UGA is where Bama is yet, but I truly believe we are closing the gap slowly but surely.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 12, 2018)

I heard Saban was so mad at where they finished in recruiting, he went and chewed out Kiffen again.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Wow,,, a couple of recruits,,, just don't know what to say.
> 
> One year proves nothing, anyone knows that.  We had the #1 recruiting class 7 years in a row, it was bound to end sometimes, nothing lasts forever.
> 
> ...



As for Fromm he was offered but Shotty blew it on his visit that’s why he committed to Bama. Go back and look at my post about Kirby and let me know if I was of these UGA fans your referring to sir. As far as the Saban coaching tree no need to explain just look around college fb. So try to spin how you see fit I think I’ve proved my point. Carry on


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I think CKS is more intense than Satan.



He may very well be. What we do know is he has built a recruiting wall around the state of Ga...


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


> wow!



Don’t let him draw you in. But UGA did blow it that’s why he committed to Bama. They threw offers out after Watson.... But,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2018)

How the mighty Bammers have fallen.. Won the National Championship and I do believe it will be their last for a while.. Saban is getting old and he's losing his motivation.. He should retire and up his Fiber intake..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2018)

I do not think, I have heard a lot of Dawgs running down CKS while he was Alabama, but what I did hear was a lot them saying we should go after him.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I get tickled with Other fan bases trying to justify their recruiting,  when the Dawgs and CKS has completely waxed every team in Nation this year,  it ain't even close to being close. UT trying to prop up their class, is comical. Get used to it. We ain't going away. Read em and weep.


Look how many recruiting analysts were stunned at what CWT did for FSU in just a few days!
Taggart took FSU's train wreck, ranked 70 by some outlets to nine. CKS has done an amazing job, no doubt! But he's not the only coach out there getting incredible results! 
Remember FSU was awful on the field. Their coach purposefully trashes recruiting the last month he's there, then won't leave. It's gonna be fun to watch Taggart go head to head against the other recruiting masters next year. He does have connections everywhere in Florida. That's going to make it a lot tougher on out of state coaches, as well as on CMR at DaU.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I do not think, I have heard a lot of Dawgs running down CKS while he was Alabama, but what I did hear was a lot them saying we should go after him.



This^^^ I have NEVER heard a UGA fan down Kirby. Muschamp maybe, but not Kirby.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> He may very well be. What we do know is he has built a recruiting wall around the state of Ga...



Within the next 2 years we will have 4 and 5*'s two and three deep at every position. I'm not a big fan of * rankings because some kids just can't git r dun at the college level and some coaches can't coach but I'm pretty sure CKS has proven he can coach and he put us in the NCCG his second year on the job.

Some would say that's luck and he's just a flash in the pan but I don't think so. He brings that D back intensity to the field, he has the eye of the tiger and like Churchill he is "Easily satisfied with the very best" and if you're going to play for him you have to bring your very best every day. he cuts no slack for anybody.

I'll let the homers talk the smack. I'll just stand on Smart's record and let it do all the smack talking.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2018)

After all the sports reports I saw & heard, I knew it was a good UGA signing day.  Then, it finally sunk in deeper after hearing a recent sports newscaster summarize it better for me to realize it was such a great UGA signing day making historical records. 

1st time UGA had the #1 recruiting signing day. 

UGA signed 7 players with 5-star rating when the best Bama's Saban had was 6 players with a 5-star rating. 

Interesting hearing Kirby say he was more happy about the quality of the players UGA signed instead of the media's higher priority interests in rankings of the players.  I still expect Kirby was blowing smoke & that it was a mixed combination of both that was more important to him. 

Hope none change their minds before arriving at UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> After all the sports reports I saw & heard, I knew it was a good UGA signing day.  Then, it finally sunk in deeper after hearing a recent sports newscaster summarize it better for me to realize it was such a great UGA signing day making historical records.
> 
> 1st time UGA had the #1 recruiting signing day.
> 
> ...



CKS is only 42 years old.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> CKS is only 42 years old.



Not sure if I can handle 20+ or more years of great seasons & great recruiting, but of course I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2018)

Sucks for Bammers knowing Saban is on his last leg..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 13, 2018)

Go DAWGS bringing all the fan bases outta the woodwork!


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 13, 2018)

I like that UGA went out and got both types of WR's.  They got Kearis Jackson, who is the super quick guy with speed and they got the big 6'5" WR Tommy Bush who has a 36 inch vertical and runs a 4.4 40.   That will give UGA 2 6'5" guys in him and Landers, who was a scout team star in his red-shirt year in 2017.  The OL is the part that excites me more than anything.  Salyer has all-SEC talent the first day at practice.  He will make UGA's interior defensive lineman better by having to face him in practice.  Cade Mays should push Isaiah Wilson at RT, 5 star vs 5 star.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2018)

Good lord. The Dogs go to 1 Natty and now everybody better get ready for 30 yrs of dominance....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lord. The Dogs go to 1 Natty and now everybody better get ready for 30 yrs of dominance....



At least the next 3-4 years for sure......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lord. The Dogs go to 1 Natty and now everybody better get ready for 30 yrs of dominance....



Get back to us when FSU is relevant again..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> As for Fromm he was offered but Shotty blew it on his visit that’s why he committed to Bama. Go back and look at my post about Kirby and let me know if I was of these UGA fans your referring to sir. As far as the Saban coaching tree no need to explain just look around college fb. So try to spin how you see fit I think I’ve proved my point. Carry on



Well, not according to dawgnation.com and the Fromm family.  Carry on

BTW, Google can be your friend.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...fromm-nothing-respect-alabama-flipped-uga/amp


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sucks for Bammers knowing Saban is on his last leg..


Yeah, it sux winning 5 Natty's in 9 years, so bad I want to crawl under a rock and die.

I remember when Saban came to Bama, every one of you psychics predicted he would be gone in 2 years, how did that work out? 

Here's my prediction, Saban win 2 more Natty's  at Bama before he retires.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Yeah, it sux winning 5 Natty's in 9 years, so bad I want to crawl under a rock and die.
> 
> I remember when Saban came to Bama, every one of you psychics predicted he would be gone in 2 years, how did that work out?
> 
> Here's my prediction, Saban win 2 more Natty's  at Bama before he retires.



The past Natty was his last.. He's losing his edge and fast! Not to mention he lost his #1 recruiter and it's showing.. 

I'll make a prediction.. Kirby thumps him in recruiting again next year!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The past Natty was his last.. He's losing his edge and fast! Not to mention he lost his #1 recruiter and it's showing..
> 
> I'll make a prediction.. Kirby thumps him in recruiting again next year!



More predictions, you were one of the soothsayers predicting Saban would leave Bama within a year or 2.

Did you know that the Jehovah's Witnesses quit making predictions because they never came true?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> More predictions, you were one of the soothsayers predicting Saban would leave Bama within a year or 2.
> 
> Did you know that the Jehovah's Witnesses quit making predictions because they never came true?



But yet, you are making predictions?

Time is on my side, not his.. Saban is losing his edge! Heck, he even had to use the back door to get into the playoffs.. You can't honestly say you don't see it.. The Saban dynasty is petering out..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> But yet, you are making predictions?
> 
> Time is on my side, not his.. Saban is losing his edge! Heck, he even had to use the back door to get into the playoffs.. You can't honestly say you don't see it.. The Saban dynasty is petering out..



The man is 66 years old, I suppose that does put time on your side.  Don't know if he is losing his edge, some players have said that he isn't as intense as he used to be.  Colin Cowherd made the same statement a few years ago about the dynasty being over, he later admitted he was wrong.  Saban's dynasty will be over when he decides to call it quits and I will guarantee you that it won't be 37 years and counting before Bama wins another natty.

Only one team has made the playoffs every year, only one.  All streaks come to an end, it's inevitable; doesn't necessarily mean that the team or person is over the hill.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

As far as me making predictions,,, yeah, but the odds are on my side.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2018)

One of the least dominant Bama teams in years beat the best Uga team in 40 yrs and they've lost their edge?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> One of the least dominant Bama teams in years beat the best Uga team in 40 yrs and they've lost their edge?





Least dominate team? But yet, 7 years in a row with the #1 class and couldn't win their conference and beat a UGA team that surprised the country? 

They've lost their edge and it's starting to show. Saban had to beg to get into the playoff's and now his recruiting is dropping.. 

He'll die of a heart attack before he wins another title..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Least dominate team? But yet, 7 years in a row with the #1 class and couldn't win their conference and beat a UGA team that surprised the country?
> 
> They've lost their edge and it's starting to show. Saban had to beg to get into the playoff's and now his recruiting is dropping..
> 
> He'll die of a heart attack before he wins another title..



That's a bunch of horse hockey.

The thing about Bama not winning the SEC; see, that's why UGA falls short, Bama's  goal is to win the natty, anything less is a participation trophy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> That's a bunch of horse hockey.
> 
> The thing about Bama not winning the SEC; see, that's why UGA falls short, Bama's  goal is to win the natty, anything less is a participation trophy.



But yet, Bammers were the ones screaming that Ohio State shouldn't have gotten in because they weren't conference champions.. Now the shoe is on the other foot, no big deal.. 

Saban had to lobby to get his team in.. I'm pretty sure Saban would have rather went to the SEC Championship game instead of crying like a little girl on TV trying to get votes.. 

His old age is catching up to him.. You know it, I know it and the world knows it!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> But yet, Bammers were the ones screaming that Ohio State shouldn't have gotten in because they weren't conference champions.. Now the shoe is on the other foot, no big deal..
> 
> Saban had to lobby to get his team in.. I'm pretty sure Saban would have rather went to the SEC Championship game instead of crying like a little girl on TV trying to get votes..
> 
> His old age is catching up to him.. You know it, I know it and the world knows it!



I have never been an advocate for conference championship ONLY, in fact I have been against it ever since the inception of the BCS.  I honestly don't remember Bama fans crying about OSU getting in, wouldn't make sense as Bama was already in the playoffs.

Yeah, Nick's age is showing,, he just won his 6th national title, what a bummer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Yeah, Nick's age is showing,, he just won his 6th national title, what a bummer.



It is for Bammers... The Saban Dynasty has come to an end.. Had to take a 2 year head coach into overtime.. Pretty sad if you think about it.. 

I wonder if he'll retire before he becomes a joke like Bowden did...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It is for Bammers... The Saban Dynasty has come to an end.. Had to take a 2 year head coach into overtime.. Pretty sad if you think about it..
> 
> I wonder if he'll retire before he becomes a joke like Bowden did...



Yes, it is sad,,, so so so sad.  Another natty,, soooo sad.  Hope he makes me sad again next year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It is for Bammers... The Saban Dynasty has come to an end.. Had to take a 2 year head coach into overtime.. Pretty sad if you think about it..
> 
> I wonder if he'll retire before he becomes a joke like Bowden did...



Yes, it is sad,,, so so so sad.  Another natty,, soooo sad.  Hope he makes me sad again next year.

I believe Saban will retire if he thinks he is becoming irrelevant.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2018)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Look how many recruiting analysts were stunned at what CWT did for FSU in just a few days!
> Taggart took FSU's train wreck, ranked 70 by some outlets to nine. CKS has done an amazing job, no doubt! But he's not the only coach out there getting incredible results!
> Remember FSU was awful on the field. Their coach purposefully trashes recruiting the last month he's there, then won't leave. It's gonna be fun to watch Taggart go head to head against the other recruiting masters next year. He does have connections everywhere in Florida. That's going to make it a lot tougher on out of state coaches, as well as on CMR at DaU.



I have said from day one that Coach Willie is gonna surprise a lot of people. I watched what he did at WKU.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, not according to dawgnation.com and the Fromm family.  Carry on
> 
> BTW, Google can be your friend.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...fromm-nothing-respect-alabama-flipped-uga/amp



Shottemheimer disrespected Jake on his visit. He asked him if he had any other offers beside UGA which told Jake and his family that he had no clue who he was. Again google can be your friend. Again your argument is busted because you sir know not what you type. Ive addressed Saban and his lack of recruiting the state of Ga this year and that is all. You seemed to be pretty butt hurt about it as well. Take a breath, push back from the key board and become more of an observer and you won’t look so butt hurt about that number 7 class y’all signed.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Shottemheimer disrespected Jake on his visit. He asked him if he had any other offers beside UGA which told Jake and his family that he had no clue who he was. Again google can be your friend. Again your argument is busted because you sir know not what you type. Ive addressed Saban and his lack of recruiting the state of Ga this year and that is all. You seemed to be pretty butt hurt about it as well. Take a breath, push back from the key board and become more of an observer and you won’t look so butt hurt about that number 7 class y’all signed.


I gave you a link that specifically stated UGA had not offered to Fromm, and it was a UGA site!!!  The site I linked wasn't  the only one.  So, I showed proof, accordi g to a pro UGA website, from Fromm himself, and from Kirby Smart, that UGA had not offered to Jake Fromm.  Oh, I know, you know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody.

Me, butt hurt????? WAKE UP DUDE!!!! WE WON!!!

Congrats on that Miss Congeniality trophy


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm going to enjoy watching CKS and the Dawgs whup Bama almost as much as I'll enjoy reading this forum when that happens. And just think, it will only be the first time of many to come.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 14, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'm going to enjoy watching CKS and the Dawgs whup Bama almost as much as I'll enjoy reading this forum when that happens. And just think, it will only be the first time of many to come.


Well, Bama and UGA are not in the same division so they will see each other every 8 years unless it's  post season play.  

I was amused at the predictions before the championship game, a lot of great prognosticators  I heard one UGA biased expert on ESPN radio predicted UGA 38-13,,,, idiot.  Need to find the thread with all of the predictions and bump it to the top.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I gave you a link that specifically stated UGA had not offered to Fromm, and it was a UGA site!!!  The site I linked wasn't  the only one.  So, I showed proof, accordi g to a pro UGA website, from Fromm himself, and from Kirby Smart, that UGA had not offered to Jake Fromm.  Oh, I know, you know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody.
> 
> Me, butt hurt????? WAKE UP DUDE!!!! WE WON!!!
> 
> Congrats on that Miss Congeniality trophy



Lol again you sir are the only Bammer pounding your chest. But your history on this forum stands true. I’ll be honest you sir are as butt hurt as the dems against Trump. You won the game and I’ve tipped my hat. We won recruiting this year. I can’t change the course of events. This thread is about recruiting your the one talking about the NCG. It shows your butt hurt. What’s hunny is your acting like it’s irrelevant but in reality it’s killing you. Keep pounding those keys it’s hilarious to be honest. Oh and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, Bama and UGA are not in the same division so they will see each other every 8 years unless it's  post season play.
> 
> I was amused at the predictions before the championship game, a lot of great prognosticators  I heard one UGA biased expert on ESPN radio predicted UGA 38-13,,,, idiot.  Need to find the thread with all of the predictions and bump it to the top.



Come on brother your looking desperate now. UGA bias?? That’s hilarious!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if he'll retire before he becomes a joke like Bowden did...



Bowden is twice the coach Ol Kirby ever will be.....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bowden is twice the coach Ol Kirby ever will be.....



To early to call.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> To early to call.



The fat lady sang after Kirby lost to Saban


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> The fat lady sang after Kirby lost to Saban



Not so sure about that. Kirby is the only coach from the Saban tree to beat him in recruiting. Jimbo came close but was denied.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Not so sure about that. Kirby is the only coach from the Saban tree to beat him in recruiting. Jimbo came close but was denied.



Bowden never lost to Saban.  

I never put too much in recruiting rankings anyway. While it's important to have somewhat strong classes lots of times those 4* make much better players than the 5*s.

Imo the number 5 or 6 class has just as much chance to make it as the number 1.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bowden never lost to Saban.
> 
> I never put too much in recruiting rankings anyway. While it's important to have somewhat strong classes lots of times those 4* make much better players than the 5*s.
> 
> Imo the number 5 or 6 class has just as much chance to make it as the number 1.



I don’t either but I can also remember how Dawg fans were told the talent was there based off of past classes etc. It’s like anything else all depends on the topic at hand and what fan base the banter is with.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 15, 2018)

I Love OSU's last 2 classes. Not just because they set a record on highest per player average, but they appear to be a lot of high character guys!!! although recruiting rankings don't guarantee anything, I enjoy following recruiting and once the class is signed I read up on each recruit. Meyer said the last 2 classes are his best 2 year run and its really not close. I have to take his word on it but looking at each recruit it does appear to be 2 ridiculous hauls.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2018)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, Bama and UGA are not in the same division so they will see each other every 8 years unless it's  post season play.



And with the downward shift of Bama football, I doubt they will see each other again before Saban retires.. Certainly not in the SEC Championship game. Although, Saban may cry enough to the playoff committee and get back in through the back door..


----------



## elfiii (Feb 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Lol again you sir are the only Bammer pounding your chest. But your history on this forum stands true. I’ll be honest you sir are as butt hurt as the dems against Trump. You won the game and I’ve tipped my hat. We won recruiting this year. I can’t change the course of events. This thread is about recruiting your the one talking about the NCG. It shows your butt hurt. What’s hunny is your acting like it’s irrelevant but in reality it’s killing you. Keep pounding those keys it’s hilarious to be honest. Oh and Go Dawgs!!



Sure sounds like it to me.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And with the downward shift of Bama football, I doubt they will see each other again before Saban retires.. Certainly not in the SEC Championship game. Although, Saban may cry enough to the playoff committee and get back in through the back door..



Pouring it on thick. Lol Some things never change. By the way, Georgia signed a fantastic class. Now coach’em up and let’s get it on. 

Roll Tide!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2018)

Jay Hughes said:


> Pouring it on thick. Lol Some things never change. By the way, Georgia signed a fantastic class. Now coach’em up and let’s get it on.
> 
> Roll Tide!



It's kept Dudley replying..


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 16, 2018)

Jay Hughes said:


> Pouring it on thick. Lol Some things never change. By the way, Georgia signed a fantastic class. Now coach’em up and let’s get it on.
> 
> Roll Tide!



yeah its time to produce we have had our last 3 classes ranked 6-3-1 or something like that.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Sure sounds like it to me.



Old habits are hard to break...


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's kept Dudley replying..



Lol



westcobbdog said:


> yeah its time to produce we have had our last 3 classes ranked 6-3-1 or something like that.



It should be a lot of fun for the foreseeable future if everything plays out the way it appears. Going to be interesting to see how Florida, Tennessee and South Carolina come along. I love college football!!!!!

RTR!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Jay Hughes said:


> It should be a lot of fun for the foreseeable future if everything plays out the way it appears. Going to be interesting to see how Florida, Tennessee and South Carolina come along. I love college football!!!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!



I agree with the above!!!

Oh, and fixed the last part for ya Jay


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 17, 2018)

CamoDawg85 said:


> I agree with the above!!!
> 
> Oh, and fixed the last part for ya Jay



Appreciate that. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Saban is not gonna fade away in the next few years, he might wake up one morning counting his millions, and decide he is tired of all the stuff that comes along, with a high profile program like Bamer.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Saban is not gonna fade away in the next few years, he might wake up one morning counting his millions, and decide he is tired of all the stuff that comes along, with a high profile program like Bamer.



I dont se him retiring because his program is in decline. He will go out on his terms. He has already earned that right!


----------

